# Good Weekend: 6'8" Bull Shark



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Going to put up a report when we get all the pictures. Eric got a 6'8" bull shark. Congratulations Lip Ripper!

Deaver


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice fish. Looking forward to the report.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice fish man!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

great catch ERIK


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats Lip Ripper, really nice fish!

jc


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

congrats to Eric on the beast bull


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, nice shark


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep ! That's a good one !!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice bull, Lip Ripper.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

nice bull guys...where'd y'all catch him?


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Nick came by and did a casting seminar. Really Nice!








* 























*


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Got Squid Whiskey here. 









Here is the close up. 









Squid Whiskey clearing the third bar. 









Here we have Hen Feen. 









Here is the close up. 







*


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Eric Got Three Sharks


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here is Eric's Blacktip


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

The 6'8" Bull


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Some additional Pictures

Chris 









Chase with Dad 









Chris Sharks with Brother 









Extreme Sharker, Dusty, & Shark Bait 









Robul Visualizing Success


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Robul's Zodiac 


















Redfish 









Robul's Everol 









Hen Feens Bull


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Heres a few pics from the trip

Skipjack 









One of the pickups on Aggie's 9/0.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job.


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Super job with the pics and report.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Fantastic pics. Thanks for taking the time to post. Those of us in the land locked North Texas area really appreciate it!


----------

